# Albert Einstein Smoking A Churchwarden



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

While *elsewhere arguing the merits and demerits of the churchwarden* I chanced to notice a short filmclip of Einstein in the closing minutes of a Science Channel presentation titled "Light Fantastic." There it is - the man smoked a churchwarden amongst the many pipes he was photograpahed or filmed with. I have never seen this clip, nor have I ever seen him pictured with a churchwarden until now.

The film wasn't exactly crisp but the stem looked like a reed; judging from the color and his grasp of the bowl I'd guess it's briar.

Anyone else ever seen this or any other image of Einstein with a churchwarden?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've never seen that, only ever saw the famous picture with just that one pipe. Makes me want to get a churchwarden and try one out now.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> While *elsewhere arguing the merits and demerits of the churchwarden* I chanced to notice a short filmclip of Einstein in the closing minutes of a Science Channel presentation titled "Light Fantastic." There it is - the man smoked a churchwarden amongst the many pipes he was photograpahed or filmed with. I have never seen this clip, nor have I ever seen him pictured with a churchwarden until now.
> 
> The film wasn't exactly crisp but the stem looked like a reed; judging from the color and his grasp of the bowl I'd guess it's briar.
> 
> ...





uncballzer said:


> I've never seen that, only ever saw the famous picture with just that one pipe. Makes me want to get a churchwarden and try one out now.


*If you really want to walk in his pipe smoking shoes - you gotta smoke his tobacco too - it was Revelation! *


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Good deal Moo. I was doing some browsing today and I noticed the pipe manufacturer VAUEN had high grade versions of the LOTR churchwardens.......... around $200. Also I'd like to say that CWs are to LOTR what a calabash is to Sherlock Holmes, for the most part.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Also I'd like to say that CWs are to LOTR what a calabash is to Sherlock Holmes, for the most part.


What is funny is that nowhere in the Sherlock Holmes stories is there a reference of a calabash pipe. The image of Sherlock Holmes with a calabash pipe was a product of the movie makers.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> What is funny is that nowhere in the Sherlock Holmes stories is there a reference of a calabash pipe. The image of Sherlock Holmes with a calabash pipe was a product of the movie makers.


I just decided to read the Hobbit again, partially out of curiosity. So far there have been three references to smoking pipes

"Bilbo Baggins was standing at his door after breakfast smoking an enormous long wooden pipe that reached nearly down to his wooley toes" - ok that one's a CW

(Gandalf) "sent a smaller smoke-ring from his short clay-pipe"

(Bilbo) "After some time felt for his pipe. It was not broken and that was something" - I doubt he had an "enormous" CW that "nearly reached his wooley toes" tucked away neatly in his pocket at the time he fell from Dori's shoulders and down the sidepassage leading to Gollum's lair. More likely a short clay pipe like Gandalf's.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> What is funny is that nowhere in the Sherlock Holmes stories is there a reference of a calabash pipe. The image of Sherlock Holmes with a calabash pipe was a product of the movie makers.


True, Holmes is always described as smoking an old briar pipe if I recall correctly.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

That's great, Moo! I love it when pipes turn up in the media. 

Then there's this guy making us look bad with his.. uh.. must be a 320 EX Savinelli...



:r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Joan said:


> ...Then there's this guy making us look bad with his.. uh.. must be a 320 EX Savinelli...:r


I swear - I'd like just a tiny little taste of that chit. Mrs. Moo would pack him, Fido and the pipe collection right back to Arkansas in a New York minute. And Einstein, too.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I swear - I'd like just a tiny little taste of that chit. Mrs. Moo would pack him, Fido and the pipe collection right back to Arkansas in a New York minute. And Einstein, too.


Thanks for that! I just choked on my cigar smoke. I completely understand :ss


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah that pic of wifey doesn't show a happy lady. Truth in advertising my arse!!


----------



## Sir Humpsalot (Feb 20, 2008)

Arizona said:


> True, Holmes is always described as smoking an old briar pipe if I recall correctly.


Actually, Holmes preferred heroin, IIRC


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Sir Humpsalot said:


> Actually, Holmes preferred heroin, IIRC


Many of that era did favor heroin, morphine, laudenum and cocaine, prior to a better understanding of addiction. Poor old Holmsie and his calabash pipe that never was.


----------

